# Brown Spots



## unix (Sep 3, 2006)

Sup everyone, my white widow plants are about 5weeks old now there in cocopeat under a 600watt hps, the problem is one of my 3 plants is starting to get these spots on one set of leaves and im not quite sure what it is... i was going to give it a few more days to see if it gets better or worse then do a flush... what do you think??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2006)

*Whats up unix. It looks like either heat stress or nute burn. How close are they to the lights? Are you giving them any nutes? *


----------



## unix (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey mate, um right now they are about 20" from the light, that changes a bit by how the house temp is i just put my hand to the tops of the plants and feel if its walm enough or to walm.. I actually gave it its first dose of nutes about a week ago was really low amount i used a quarter of what it says to use.. do you think that is it should i flush it again??, the temps in the room are about 78degrese aswell..


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2006)

are they truely that pale??..white?..or is the camera/light playing tricks?..The color suggests it's utterly starved for N and/or iron..IMHO 
What Nutes?..PH?..


----------



## unix (Sep 3, 2006)

Id say its the light mate i took them out of the growbox and put them on the counter and the sun was shinning on them through the door, I flushed it anyway till clear runoff was pretty brown, bit of white throffy crap around the top when the water was on it which is problbly the acidity buildup, i put it bak in the box will leave it for a day or two and see if she gets better, if not i know i need to get it more nutes yes? i have Second nature tetra-grow nutes, 2bottles, i dont have a ph tester atm will pick one up soon.


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2006)

I googled those nutes and came up with 0 information. Whats the NPK?...2 bottles?..to be mixed?...
If th plant "is" green and not the pale white the pic appears, the nitrogen/irpn deffeciency diagnosis could be well off base. We still need a PH reading.


----------



## unix (Sep 3, 2006)

In aus nothing has a npk rating on the bottle, i took some pics of my nute bottles and the lables for ya, My plant is still prettygreen i took another pic of that under better light conditions and it looks alot greener than the first pic. I got the nutes at a local hydro shop i told the guy i needed nutes for veg and he gave me this stuff...


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2006)

that picture looks a lot better. 
I am not able to make heads or tails from those labels, Sorry. I like/need to know "what" is in the products that go into the pots. Maybe someone else here has some experience or info on those nutes. But without some idea of n-p-k ratios, "I'm lost"...

"an additive that allows plants to continue photosenthisising during the dark cycle"..that's..interesting..


----------



## unix (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeh, thanks anyways Hick, hopefully somoene has used them before. Like i said i flushed the plant yesterday lasttime it got sick i done that and it started to recover after a few days, i took a couple of pics of inside my grow room with the light on so the color isnt so good...
I should of started a grow journal but i didnt realy expect to have gotten this far caus the past plants have all died..


----------



## KADE (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks something like the problem I had with mine a few months ago....  all I could pinpoint it to was ph nute lockout and heat stress.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 19, 2006)

well, I have some white russians doing the same thing.  I do not think it is heat stress.  All my other plants look fine.  I think the white strains are very fussy, and think it has to do with nutes.  I still havnt pinpointed it myself.  But if white strains are this messed up....grow some blueberry, they love nutes and are easy to grow and is prob one of the most popular strains and heavy in demand with the fussy medical smokers!


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

Well the heat didn't help... a few weeks over 100f. The rest was nute lockout... although nothing else got like that... and they all had the same soil ph. BOOO to soil!!  too hard to change quickly.


----------

